# How to check that a DVC renter is legit



## jrogersok (Jul 25, 2018)

I found a DVC member who is renting points @$14/point on the Tug Rental board.  How can I verify that this is ligit.  He has sent a contract with his DVC Contract Number, Name, and Mailing address but I'm having a difficult time finding him via Google as he has a common name.

Trying to do my due diligence.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 25, 2018)

If he owns in Orlando, you can look him up in the county deed recordings. Don't use friends and family for Paypal. $14 per point sounds okay. Lower than I would rent, but still in the ballpark. I wouldn't give you my DVC number, either. So ironically, he is at more risk than you are. 

And once you pay, he will give you the travel number that you link in My Disney Experience. Do that immediately. It will link if he has your information correct. He can also send a screenshot of the reservation.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 28, 2018)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_rental_verification.html


----------



## Dean (Jul 28, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_rental_verification.html


Specific to DVC, they will not talk to a non member PERIOD.  Personally I would not be willing to do including going to the trouble of notarizing a form and I wouldn't be willing to send the deed but most of the ones I own could be pulled up online.  When I rent timeshares my terms are 25% up front and the remainder at 120 days out, all non refundable.  I do not use paypal at all because paying for timeshares (rental or purchase) is currently outside what they allow.

If this is an Orange County resort, it'll be much easier to pull it up at http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/ .  I'd follow the rest of the advice on the TUG advice section that Brian referenced.  That's a good price, lower than I'd be willing to rent for if the points were not distressed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 28, 2018)

should have no problem speaking to a non member if the actual owner is on the phone as well.

its all about how much effort you want to put into protecting yourself from being scammed!


----------



## Dean (Jul 28, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> should have no problem speaking to a non member if the actual owner is on the phone as well.
> 
> its all about how much effort you want to put into protecting yourself from being scammed!


They will do a 3 way call but nothing else.  I personally don't have the time to do that so I wouldn't be able/willing to rent to one who insisted on that option.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 28, 2018)

Dean said:


> They will do a 3 way call but nothing else.  I personally don't have the time to do that so I wouldn't be able/willing to rent to one who insisted on that option.


Exactly!  I give the renter the vacation plan # right away, then send the vacation plan when it comes to me, which is usually within hours.  I tell them to pay via credit card, and then they are covered with their CC company.  No one seems bothered by my process.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 28, 2018)

*shrug...it is of course up to the renter or the rentee how much time or effort they want to put into feeling confident about the transaction. they arent rules, they are merely suggestions and if both parties agree to ignore them, everyone involved is an adult and can make those adult decisions on their own =)

however 100% of every reported scam attempt that was successful, one party chose to ignore one or more of our suggested verification checklist items!  At the end of the day, noone is going to protect you but you!


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 29, 2018)

Dean said:


> They will do a 3 way call but nothing else.  I personally don't have the time to do that so I wouldn't be able/willing to rent to one who insisted on that option.



I agree. If it becomes to cumbersome to rent I will just find someone else. Renting DVC is the easiest thing, more takers than owners wanting to rent. 

Renting is a matter of trust and you shouldn’t go there if you aren’t ready to commit to that. I do however understand why you want to protect yourself.


----------



## Dean (Jul 29, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> I agree. If it becomes to cumbersome to rent I will just find someone else. Renting DVC is the easiest thing, more takers than owners wanting to rent.
> 
> Renting is a matter of trust and you shouldn’t go there if you aren’t ready to commit to that. I do however understand why you want to protect yourself.


Of course, we all understand the other side, but for me personally to do those other things would mean I'd be at $20-22 pp and it wouldn't be worth it even then.  The only 2 I have issues with are sending the deed itself and the 3 way phone call, esp when calling member services can be an hour or more not uncommonly.  Heck, I try to avoid calling for just myself if possible, I do most of the things I need by email. I don't think one could do those things through a broker either but they might be more comfortable using a broker for "security" though you and I both understand it's both a false sense of security AND has it's own additional risks.


----------



## NewbieMom (Jul 31, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Exactly!  I give the renter the vacation plan # right away, then send the vacation plan when it comes to me, which is usually within hours.  I tell them to pay via credit card, and then they are covered with their CC company.  No one seems bothered by my process.



How would you receive the payment via cc? Through paypal? I recently closed on an account with points expiring in a few months so I'm trying to learn how to rent the points. I don't want to deal with a potential bounced check so I would prefer to take cc payment too. I'd hate to give the points to RCI, but that would be my last resort.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Aug 1, 2018)

We bought our points in 1992, used them when our kids were young. When they grew up, we rented them out for several years, and now that we have grandchildren, we are using them again.
When we rented our points, we forwarded the Disney confirmation with the renter’s information almost immediately, and the renter then sent us a personal check for the total amount, within the next week or two. We never had a problem. There was a certain amount of trust on both sides.
In the event of a bounced check (which never happened) we would have simply cancelled the reservation. We always offered points well in advance of expiry, in order to avoid any potential problems.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Rent through a 3rd party service like David’s DVC.  You’ll pay more but more peace of mind.  Not saying a deal can’t go bad


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 7, 2018)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Rent through a 3rd party service like David’s DVC.  You’ll pay more but more peace of mind.  Not saying a deal can’t go bad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


David makes a lot of money on others' points.  They make at least $4 per point and don't own those points.  It's kind of a strange service, if you think about it.  The renters do fine, but the owners of the points can make more money doing it themselves.  

I have rented my points through him, but I realized it was completely unnecessary, and I can make more money on my own.  Believe me, David's staff is begging people for more points because they have more demand than they have people willing to rent for $11 per point.  

This thread reminds me to get busy with my own rentals.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 7, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> David makes a lot of money on others' points.  They make at least $4 per point and don't own those points.  It's kind of a strange service, if you think about it.  The renters do fine, but the owners of the points can make more money doing it themselves.
> 
> I have rented my points through him, but I realized it was completely unnecessary, and I can make more money on my own.  Believe me, David's staff is begging people for more points because they have more demand than they have people willing to rent for $11 per point.
> 
> This thread reminds me to get busy with my own rentals.



I agree, never rented my points through him but gives s renter a piece of mind.  Just helping out the renter.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 7, 2018)

The OP is trying to Google someone with a common name to see if the rental is legitimate.  That is just a strange way to go about it, don't you think?


----------



## Dean (Aug 7, 2018)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Rent through a 3rd party service like David’s DVC.  You’ll pay more but more peace of mind.  Not saying a deal can’t go bad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


IMO the protections are more smoke and mirrors than real.  Yes some aspects are safer but there are some downsides esp if you have to change plans later.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 8, 2018)

Read about a scammer that tries to get information from a legitimate DVC member renting points, and then pretends to be that DVC member to scam others.  Check this thread out titled "one last thing, send me your membership card":

http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130097

The thread also links some tug conversations, so apparently the scammer they're talking about has been on tug in the past (attempting to scam) posing as being an owner of various brands of timeshares.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 14, 2018)

I am wondering if you rent your DVC points out yourself instead of using a broker, where do you have the most luck with advertising?


----------



## Eli Mairs (Aug 14, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I am wondering if you rent your DVC points out yourself instead of using a broker, where do you have the most luck with advertising?



I have used Mouse owners several times with success.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 9, 2018)

How long does it usually take David’s to rent out points for you? Do they get much demand for points that are 11 months out? 

It is a lot cheaper for renters to rent points at the 7 month mark so I am wondering if most renters tend to do later rentals with David’s?


----------



## Cyberc (Sep 9, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> How long does it usually take David’s to rent out points for you? Do they get much demand for points that are 11 months out?
> 
> It is a lot cheaper for renters to rent points at the 7 month mark so I am wondering if most renters tend to do later rentals with David’s?



Problem is that David’s have more demand than they do of supply. Why should I rent my points with David’s and only get $13 or $14 per point when I can rent myself at $20 per point? I book high demand reservations and rent those it’s easy and moderate fast. 

I get it that renters prefer David’s because they are cheaper but that does not matter it you can’t get the reservation you are looking for. 

If you want a studio at BWV anytime during late sep to early January then you most likely won’t get it and have to settle with your third or fourth choice.


----------



## Cyberc (Sep 9, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> How long does it usually take David’s to rent out points for you? Do they get much demand for points that are 11 months out?
> 
> It is a lot cheaper for renters to rent points at the 7 month mark so I am wondering if most renters tend to do later rentals with David’s?



To add it’s normally pretty fast as they have the demand but are missing the supply.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 9, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> Problem is that David’s have more demand than they do of supply. Why should I rent my points with David’s and only get $13 or $14 per point when I can rent myself at $20 per point? I book high demand reservations and rent those it’s easy and moderate fast.
> 
> I get it that renters prefer David’s because they are cheaper but that does not matter it you can’t get the reservation you are looking for.
> 
> If you want a studio at BWV anytime during late sep to early January then you most likely won’t get it and have to settle with your third or fourth choice.



How do you rent out your points? Where do you advertise? I have never done any rentals so I am a bit nervous about doing it but I need to learn because I have more timeshares right now than I can use efficiently in the average year.


----------



## Cyberc (Sep 9, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> How do you rent out your points? Where do you advertise? I have never done any rentals so I am a bit nervous about doing it but I need to learn because I have more timeshares right now than I can use efficiently in the average year.


I rent using Facebook or MO been working pretty good. I wish tug had a rent board for more then 30days out. PuttIng up an add does not work quite as good.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 9, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> I rent using Facebook or MO been working pretty good. I wish tug had a rent board for more then 30days out. PuttIng up an add does not work quite as good.



What is MO?

Do you ask renters to send you a check and pay in full at the time of the reservation? I assume this is all non refundable. Is that correct?

Thanks so much for sharing info on how to rent points. This is super helpful!


----------



## Cyberc (Sep 9, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> What is MO?
> 
> Do you ask renters to send you a check and pay in full at the time of the reservation? I assume this is all non refundable. Is that correct?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing info on how to rent points. This is super helpful!



MO = mouseowners

After I have transferred the reservation into the renters name and provided the confirmation number I require full payment using PayPal. Yes everything is non refundable 

Once I did a deposit of 30% and the balance 90 days before checkin. It’s all negotiable but mostly up to you as the owner.


----------



## icydog (Oct 8, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Exactly!  I give the renter the vacation plan # right away, then send the vacation plan when it comes to me, which is usually within hours.  I tell them to pay via credit card, and then they are covered with their CC company.  No one seems bothered by my process.


Exactly as I do it..AND it’s exactly how I have done it for 22 years! 

Make sure you use a credit card when paying for your Disney vacation.  I only accept credit card payments for obvious reasons.. it gives my renters the peace of mind they need to plunk down thousands of dollars for a BCV two bedroom reservation (the only villa size I rent).


----------

